

Any developers interested in a building a simple app to change how banks works? - moonsideafirm

team@moonsideafirm.com
======
olefoo

      Idea Firm, Moons  team@moonsideafirm.com
        123 Unknown Street
        Berkeley, CA 12345
        US
    

If you can't even comply with the minimal disclosure requirements mandated by
ICANN; I do not rate your chances in the highly regulated banking sector.

------
evdawg
You'll have to give a little bit more information than that! :)

------
HalcyonMuse
Hint: It's magic.

